
Today I lost my internship at Facebook for the summer - meagher
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6544466149659291648/
======
gringoDan
Over the next couple of decades, policies and bureaucracy like this are going
to lead to the US losing the massive lead it has worldwide with regards to
entrepreneurship and wealth creation.

I've never understood why as a country we are willing to pay for the education
of international students (through public universities), but then make it
exceedingly difficult for many of them to stay in the country after school.
These are highly-skilled people who want to work here, start companies here,
and pay a huge amount of taxes here.

------
thrower123
I'm sure Dartmouth will get right on it and get one of the eleventy billion
diversity officers and assistant deans of such and such on the case, if they
can be diverted from the urgent task of putting the crippled remains of the
Greek system on double-secret probation for organizing a Cinco de Mayo or
Kentucky Derby party.

------
mlevental
there are several people in the comments saying things "american jobs for
americans first". how much more spiteful can you be.

~~~
burfog
Pardon the sports analogy...

You're on a soccer team. You object to your teammates refusing to let the fans
or the opposing team have a chance to kick the ball. You see this as being
spiteful, since everybody should be able to share the experience of kicking
the ball. Meanwhile, your teammates are muttering about how you are disloyal
and really don't belong on the team. They want to succeed together, even if
that means excluding the fans and the opposing team.

Being drafted by birth doesn't change the fact that your peers expect you to
support the team. They want to win, as a team, without compromise.

George Washington didn't share ammunition with the British, even though it
would have been a kind gesture. Was he spiteful for not sharing? How about
Truman refusing to share nuclear weapons with the rest of the world?

~~~
mlevental
analogy doesn't fit because there's no analogy for immigrants in sports. if
the kid lands a job at fb and immigrates permanently he increases the tax
base. now you might say that he's taking a spot from an american but i thought
america was a meritocracy? if this kid is better than all of the americans
competing for that spot then so be it - the americans should work harder.

~~~
AvocadoPanic
I think the concern is the the thing the kid is better at is being non-white.

